# your pc ran into a problem and needs to restart......



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

I was working at my computer and suddenly a blue screen popped up (see screenshots). (UGH!). 
This comps about 9 months old, maybe. I know they can fail out of the box. I'm on my little tablet to post this.
It's been on this screen that says it needs to gather data then will restart, saying 100% complete, for over 30 minutes now, and it hasn't restarted. 
What should I do? 
On the blue screen at the very bottom, it reads: 
What failed: igdkmd64.sys
Windows did that long April update the other day, and I suspect this is related to that. 
Unfortunately when I got the computer, I wasn't able to create a back up because shortly after that my external hard drive crashed. I've just gotten another one, but this happened before I could contact you all, to learn how to do back up (since it says back up for windows 7 though this refurbished came with windows 10 OS), so I don't have a back up. 

What do I do. Clearly she's not going to restart like the screen says. Seems I have no choice but to say a prayer and hit the power button....but wanted to check here first. 
Thanks.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

See http://www.officialtechsupport.com/windows-10-igdkmd64-sys-bsod-error.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

123Zbyniek said:


> See http://www.officialtechsupport.com/windows-10-igdkmd64-sys-bsod-error.


I loaded the link and read the page. It lists 5 options to try.
However...since it's on the blue screen, I cannot do any of those things. 
Am I to hit the power button on the my desktop tower to shut her down then try to restart her? I can't see how I'd to any of those options otherwise. 
Thanks.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Does the computer not respond to the simultaneous press of the Windows logo and R keys?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try the following:

*Force Safe Mode with Power On/Off*

1) Press the *Power On/Off *button to *Start *and *Shut Down* the computer 2-3 times to stat the *Windows Recovery Environment*.
2) Select *Troubleshoot *> *Advanced options* > *Startup Settings* > *Restart *from the *Choose an Option screen*.
3) After your PC restarts, select one of the following *Safe Mode options* you are instructed to from the *Start Up Settings menu*:

*Safe Mode (4)*
*Safe Mode with Networking (5) *
*Command Prompt (6)*
4) Wait for *Safe Mode* to load.
5) Logon with an *Administrator *account.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

123Zbyniek said:


> Does the computer not respond to the simultaneous press of the Windows logo and R keys?
> View attachment 264566


 Do I do this from the blue screen or what? I want to be sure i do things right so i do not create more issues.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

dckeks said:


> Try the following:
> 
> *Force Safe Mode with Power On/Off*


 Not sure I understand how to do this safe mode?
I'm on that blue screen now. Haven't touce up hed it since it came up. 
I am to hit the power button, which will turn her off, correct?
Then hit power button to start her up, but then, once she is on again, shut her down, and repeat a third time? 
This will "stat the *Windows Recovery Environment*.". did you mean start vs stat? Then do step two? At step how will I know what option to select to 'restart from'? 
I'm flying blind here so want to be sure. 
Once she starts in safe mode and i log on (hope i know admin info), then what?
by going into windows recovery, will i be resetting my computer back to when i first turned her on, losing my files etc? Just want to know what to expect here. I just know this is likely related to the big windows update (apparently it's an April update but just got the message on my computer the other day, to do it). 
Thank you for your help and patience.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, do it from bluescreen. This will not mess anything up, it is designed that way as a troubleshooting method. Stop and Ask if any questions along the way.



Allicia_T said:


> I am to hit the power button, which will turn her off, correct?
> Then hit power button to start her up, but then, once she is on again, shut her down, and repeat a third time?


This is correct, however it should only take 2 times. If the system cannot load after two attempts it will start in this diagnostic mode.



Allicia_T said:


> This will "stat the *Windows Recovery Environment*.". did you mean start vs stat?


This is an integrated Recovery Environment built into Windows.



Allicia_T said:


> Once she starts in safe mode and i log on (hope i know admin info), then what?
> by going into windows recovery, will i be resetting my computer back to when i first turned her on, losing my files etc?


We are hoping it will start in Safe mode or Command prompt then we can go from there on your best options or possible repairs. I will not direct you to do anything to harm your computer. Let me know if other questions.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you want to see if more visually. Here is a link and scroll down to the section

*If Your PC Cannot Start Windows Normally*

https://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, I know you won't direct me to do anything that would 'harm' the computer, but I'm always afraid I'll do something incorrectly so I like to know step by step things, to decrease the chances of that happening!

When you can't just go out and buy another...it's much more nerve wracking when things act up! Very grateful I have this little nextbook so can post on here.

Ironically, it was I think just after that windows update, Monday or Tuesday, I loaded a game I play (runescape) and I got the message that my graphics driver needed to be updated, and today was the day I planned to post on here to see how to figure out what driver I had and how to update it! Had some time today for that, but now I've spend it regarding this instead. I will now try to do the safe mode routine but am unsure what to do once I get to the restart (choose option stage). Wish me luck.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

This was a windows 7 computer that was upgraded to windows 10 when it was refurbished, b4 i bought it.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay, I hit the power button and shut her down, then hit power button to turn her back on 3 times in a row. No blue screen (recovery) came up. All three times it loaded the page for me to log onto my acct., that would then take me to my desk top. So, now what should I do?She is at the log on window now.

I did record all 3 times with my camera, but didn't see it really display any info during the boot ups other than the usual brief black/white dos window. 

If the video would maybe be helpful, i can try to upload it.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay great. I didn't realize you never tried restarting after the bluescreen error. See if you can login to Windows and let me know what happens.

If you can login, then please do the following so I can analyze your error

Save the enclosed diag.txt file to your desktop
Rename the file to *diag.bat*
Double click on the file to Run
Once it is finished it will create a* SystemDiagnostics* folder on your desktop
Compress the folder to a *.zip* file
Upload to your reply

How to Compress/Uncompress .Zip files

The SystemDiagnostic Folder should contain the following files after running.

1. Antivirus.txt
2. ApplicationEventlog.txt
3. Dxdiag.txt
4. Msinfo32.nvo
5. Software.txt
6. SystemEventlog.txt
7. SystemInfo.txt
8. Any Minidumps files that Exist (*.dmp)


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

okay she loaded my desktop, so i will see if i can get to techguys, save this file , rename it try to run it. Nevr zipped aa file, so willread the link you sent. Hopefully, I'll succeed and be uploading the file.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds good. Ask if any questions or issues.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

I downloaded the diag.txt file. It was saved to my download folder. I moved it to my desktop so I could rename it to diag.bat and did that. Then I double clicked it, but nothing seems to have happened and there's no folder on my desktop. See photo. It's named right, yes?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Make sure it is renamed to exactly diag.bat and not diag.bat.txt. Once it is renamed correctly the icon will look like two gears


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay I see it has capitol D. I renamed it as diag.bat. Will see if that makes dif.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

When I double click it, it's only opening in notepad. Nothing else happens . Grrrrr.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No that won’t mater. The main thing it’s to make sure the extension is only .bat so it will run.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

It does. See snippet image.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

The easiest way to rename it is to Right click on the file and select rename from the menu.

IF that does not work then Open in Notepad


Select File > Save As
Browse to your Desktop folder
Type diag.bat in the File name box
Select All Files (*) under Save as type box
(Verify that .txt is not appended to the end of the file name)


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Right clicked diag.txt > rename> diag.bat typed in the save line, and hit enter.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Your icon should look like the enclosed


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you Enable Show File Extensions in File Exporer it will make it easier to see when renaming.

Open File Explorer
Go to View Menu
Check or Select the Show File Extensions option


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope I don't get you frustrated like I am at the moment. I deleted it from desktop and download folder. Then I came back to your post, redownloaded it. Then I opened it in notepad. File>save as>diag.dat and saved it to desktop. Now it's asking me how do I wish to open .dat file and it's a blank white sheet of paper icon, most definitely NOT the icon you are showing! To see what I mean, see image below. When I open my download folder in Mozilla, it shows there. When I got to file explorer and click on my download folder, it does not show there at all. Can I just right click the file that shows as on my desktop (in file explorer) and rename it that way, since doing it on the desktop by right clicking it, and save as within notepad didn't work either? Right now it shows with the download as Diag.txt. Deleted the rest from before with failed rename attempts.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Rename it to diag.bat not .dat


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Here is a .zip file with the correctly named file. You can uncompress the zip file and run the correct diag.bat file by double clicking on it.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

In the snip-it images I posted, you can see it was renamed diag.dat, not .dat but still didn't run.
Now I downloaded, unzipped the diag file you sent. when I clicked on it to run it....I got this pop window. I said don't run, for now, so I could show you what it's saying. I've no doubt it's a safe file that won't harm my computer. Is there a way to override the protection?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Click on th more info and choose to go ahead and run. It is a safe file


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks once again for your patience. SUCCESS at last! Hopefully this helps. I've gotta to be away from the computer for a couple of hours, and may be to tired when I get back to do much more tonight. If that's the case I'll resume in the am. .


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Great. That’s fine it will be tom before I have time to look at as well.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

It's all good then.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

For some reason it did not add all the files. Please delete the SystemDiagnostics Folder on your Desktop and try running it again.

The SystemDiagnostic Folder should contain the following files after running.

1. Antivirus.txt
2. ApplicationEventlog.txt
3. Dxdiag.txt
4. Msinfo32.nvo
5. Software.txt
6. SystemEventlog.txt
7. SystemInfo.txt
8. Any Minidumps files that Exist (*.dmp)


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought it didn't have all the files! I just ran it again and again, it's only got the 3 it had the first time. Any thoughts?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay I made a mistake in the file. Please download this new file. Make sure to delete the existing SystemDiagnosics folder before running.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok there are more files in this one so maybe it's a success!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Good job, that looks correct. Please perform the following as well

Download MiniToolBox and save it to your desktop

Right click on program and select *Run as Administrator*
Select to *Run All options*
Click Go and wait patiently
After it completes (a reboot may be needed)
*Result.txt* will be saved on your desktop
Upload *Results.txt* to your next reply


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

One main issue that can cause a lot of issues is that you are running two different antivirus programs. Please uninstall AVG with the following removal tool. Let me know if any questions.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/avg-remover/

Then perform the following steps.

*Step 1:*
Click on Start menu
Type command to start searching
Right click on command prompt in list and select Run Administrator
Copy and Paste each the commands below into the command prompt and press Enter key after each command

1. sfc /scannow (best to run 2-3 times, rebooting after each time)

(Windows 8 or higher only)
2. dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth

If any Errors are found after running sfc /scannow then:
Copy and Paste the following command and press ENTER:
findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"
Upload sfcdetails.txt from your desktop

*Step 2.*
Create a Restore point first! For help click *here*

Go to Intel Driver support
Run the Auto Detect Driver Tool to check for any Driver updates


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

I have only ever had AVG on my computer. It's never let me down. Windows defender last time I checked was disabled. So I'm not sure what you mean by me having two on here? 
I am afraid I do not understand all the steps for removing my AVG...and I really do not wish to remove it. If there is another running on my computer, I'd prefer to remove that one instead. What is it, and how might I do that? 
What exactly is minitoolbox? Will it have added things with it, or just that tool? I have very slow internet (.70). Yes that's a decimal in front of the 70 so if' it's a big program, I'll not be able to download it very fast, and will have to do it overnight instead.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Third party antivirus programs are one of the main cause of issues especially with Windows 10. Windows 10 Defender is well regarded by many techs and others and since it is designed by Microsoft it offers the best compatibility and performance. AVG and many other third party AV's on the other hand are known to cause many issues and are highly recommending to not be used by many. I cannot even tell you how many systems and issues I have fixed by removing these programs.

If after troubleshooting if you prefer to go back to AVG then that is your choice although I highly recommend against it. The AVG removal tool is very small and will not require much speed to download. Then you just run the tool and follow the steps for removal.

See the following quote from a very accomplished retired Microsoft Engineer about Windows 10 Defender. This is just one of many.

Ms have a huge advantage, knowledge is power and in computing this means data and the ability to use it, with the great majority of computers using the windows OS the gathering of information to develop a reactionary response and an ability to then formulate a proactive approach, to impede active cyber issues, no one comes close to MS

The result, a massive improvement in the ability to counter this threat and a vastly improved regime to implement it, windows defender.

Commercial interests will respond, the problem is they know they cannot compete, so like big tobacco they fight on, increasingly resorting to more desperate measures, When McAfee first sent me their very first draft for an AV (long ago) I was impressed with the level of expertise they had bought to the problem, sadly this has been replaced by covert operations and a reflection of the world I do not at all like.

If you keep the third party AV's then it is possible that getting the feature update will be made more difficult for you, Not to mention that increasingly the gap between MS defender and it's vastly superior definitions base and your own protection will be making you more vulnerable.

A very famous racing car driver, spoke at the launch of a new high performance model's release, He was also an engineer, and he marveled at some owners who sent their cars to third party modifiers. He explained that the factory had spent millions of dollars getting the car right, why then go to somebody with a shoestring budget and little to no real expertise and let them modify what the factory believed was the best. When you buy a classic car if it is modified from the factory original, it is worth far less money then a non modified model, the people buying these classics are smart.. it's up to you. 

Do not worry about running minitool then I can get the information other ways.

Did you perform the other steps above?


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

How can I verify: one, windows defender is for sure on my computer and will be functional if I uninstall AVG? If I can figure out the steps you laid out above, which seem very complicated, to uninstall AVG, I will not want to do ANYthing else on this computer until I have windows defender up and running and updated, which the updates will likely take hours, due to my slow internet, unless those updates are done even if it's not active (that would be awesome news)? Can you advise How to get defender working again? 

If the mini tool thing is small download, and that's not the one to remove AVG, I do not mind doing that at all.
AVG has a removal tool, should I not use theirs? When I read the steps to remove AVG I felt overwhelmed unless I'm reading it wrong?Maybe I'm confusing steps? If I've downloaded the uninstall tool, saving to desktop, I don't use that directly? Instead I do the command prompt stuff (that scares me). 

Aside from mini tool thing and removing AVG...what others steps do you refer to at the end of your last post?

As a side question, my mom's computer updated from Windows 7 os to 10 last year, would she now also have windows defender on hers? If I remove it from mine, I need to remove it from hers as well, since I do all her computer stuff to, like updates, virus scans, etc. 

I have not done avg removal, and will wait until I hear back from you about how I can check defender for it's viability, etc. 

I'm willing to try to uninstall AVG, and pray I do not regret it. Windows defender has issues too! They've let some pretty bad security things get by them in the past, which is why I never trusted them, plus I've always believed you get what you pay for and we don't pay for windows defender! It would literally take a day to re-download AVG, and it also happens to be due for renewal June 20 something! I'd have to do this before then. If defender is as good as you say....and I have no reason to doubt that...

I haven't dared to play any kind of games on here because I do not want to evoke that blue screen again. I'm hoping we'll eventually be able to ID what caused that to occur if I do all this! I do miss my game time with Mom in the evening.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay lets start slow. I did not realize you have a paid version of AVG and if you want to keep it then we can test some more with it installed for now.

Are you still getting bluescreen errors or have they stopped. Please browse to c:Windows\minidump. If there are any files in there let me know and I will help you up.oad them if needed.

Next, follow the steps in the post above starting at *Step 1* and let me know if any questions. I will be off most of the weekend so please be patient with me.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

C:\Windows\minidump has no files in it. Hoping that's a good thing . 

If we can maybe try to do some things with AVG still on the computer, I'd like us to try that first . Yes it's paid version. Free: you get what you pay for and todays internet is a very hostile environment, so I wanted to get what I could that would offer the most protection. 

I have not attempted to play any games since that blue screen error. I didn't know if the issue was specifically game evoked. I've done pretty much all else I normally do on my computer, chat, email, fb, news, etc. without it happening again. Should I maybe try to play some games (runescape, pogo) and see if it happens again? Would I risk damaging my computer OS doing that? 

Hope you have a fantastic weekend.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, then go ahead and use your computer as normal, play games etc and see if you get any more bluescreen errors or issues and we will work from there. There isn't anyway this will cause any damage to your co outer but could cause some issues with Windows. We should be able to fix them.

However if you want to be completely safe and backed up I recommend to create an image backup as follows or better yet make then regularly.

Macrium Reflect free
https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree

https://reflect.macrium.com/webtutorial/How_to_create_a_disk_image.asp


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks. I'll work on getting that macrium back up tool downloaded. I'm firm believer that you can't have to many back ups. I have most of my files saved various ways.
I'll run the back up program overnight. I have a lot of images as I do graphics work a lot, so it'll likely take that long to back up.

I did play a few pogo games last night without incident (fingers crossed) and an hour of runescape. I'm hoping we'll figure out what happened and how to fix before it happens again.

As for the minitool thingy, in the post before the one that you suggest removing AVG, what does that do? That's not the AVG removal tool, right? If it's not, I can also do that for you. 

Hopefully if the error does re-occur it does not damage windows! We don't need to add to the issues! Hope you are enjoying the long weekend!
Thanks again. Will post another update likely tomorrow unless another incident occurs.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay that sounds good. An image backup is a complete backup of your system so you can easily restore it to the latest backup and be up and running very quickly. Something you may want to consider is having a separate drive for your Windows install and one or more for all your graphic files for example. I recommend that you consider your backup strategy carefully and we can discuss it more if you would like or do some research on the subject.

Minitool is a small tool that provides some more diagnostic information that can be helpful and shows all the programs installed on your system. Why is your internet so slow? Is that the plan you are on or do you have issues with it as well?

*The beginners guide to backup*
https://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2363057,00.asp

https://digital-photography-school.com/create-solid-backup-strategy-photos/


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

By separate, do you mean like a partition on my hard drive that you can save things to separate from C drive? My last computer had that, a friend (since moved away) had set it up. I don't know how to do it. I was hoping to make an image back up on the computer as well as on my external hard drive. I downloaded Macrium. Will get minitool one done. Slow internet because it's what I can afford. Believe me, I'd like faster! Even 3.0 which Mom has, is a lot faster than mine (.70'ish)! 
I read through the Macrium tutorial on creating back up last night. Seems complicated, but clear, and will get to work on that soon as I have chunk if time, hopefully in day or so. 
Thanks again.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Allicia_T said:


> By separate, do you mean like a partition on my hard drive that you can save things to separate from C drive?


The best recommendation is a seperate drive, but a seperate partition is helpful as well especially for backing up.

There is no need to create an image backup of your external drive unless you just want to have another backup of the contents. The image backup is mainly used on your Windows drive so the system can easily be restored to the last current backup and have your system back up and running very quickly and easily if needed. What are you using for your backup medium?



Allicia_T said:


> Slow internet because it's what I can afford. Believe me, I'd like faster!


Okay, I understand. Are you in a rural area or what do you use for internet service provider (ISP)?

Let me know if any questions on the backup and provide the minitool results when you have a chance.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

I did think of one more question for the system image back up. Can I use my computer while this is being done or does it need to be left alone? I've always been told to sit at the computer and watch for issues as back ups are done..but frankly, sitting 'watching' a back up being created for hours and hours, is rather brain numbing but I can do it if need be.
I have consolidated communications for my ISP. They have faster plans but I just can't afford them. 
I ran the minitoolbox. It did not generate a results.txt on my desktop. It did save it as a MTB.txt file. I'll upload that. Let me know if it's what you wanted. I'm hoping these tool scans do not provide personally Identifiable info that any viewer of this thread can use.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

There is no need to watch the backup, but do not use the computer while it is running. It should let you know if it was successful or not after the process. Once you complete the first full image then you can use Differential image backups daily to only backup changes. Then you may want to create full images one a week or monthly or whatever fits your needs.

Yes, that is the correct file. Have you experienced any more errors since the last one? I will checkout your file and see if I see any issues.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I do not see any real issues with your log. I recommend you continue to use and let me know if any more issues.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

No more blue screen occurrences yet. I'm holding my breath...concerned every time I play a game or watch a video, that it'll pop up again. Is there maybe no way to find out what caused it to occur. 
Should I maybe just update the driver and how would I do that, if that's something to pursue? 
Thanks for the info on making back up! I'll have to run it at night. No problem. Having no idea how long it'll take, that's the best approach.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats good news. There is no way to tell because for some reason it did not create a minidump file which is used to analyze these. It is possible it was a fluke with the new update and has worked itself out. However, if it does reoccur then we can hopefully capture a minidump next time.



Allicia_T said:


> Should I maybe just update the driver and how would I do that, if that's something to pursue?


I would not update it yet. The general rule is to not update drivers unless you are experiencing problems.



Allicia_T said:


> Thanks for the info on making back up! I'll have to run it at night. No problem. Having no idea how long it'll take, that's the best approach.


That sounds like the best approach. The full backups will take the longest, but your differentials should not take very long. You will have an idea after performing a few backups.

Let me know if you need anything else. Otherwise please mark Solved and come back if any future issues.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Let me know if you need anything else. Otherwise please mark Solved and come back if any future issues.[/QUOTE]

Hi, I'm back. I think my graphics driver has crapped out. Went to get a cup of tea, and when I came back, everything was horrid looking. Shut down, reboot and yup, same thing. See screen shots. This scenario, where I can't really see my display, means there is not much I can do unless there is a chance it will look more usable in safe mode. Used to be up to windows 7, you held down a key during book up, and you go safe mode option. No clue with windows 10 (was a windows 7) but upgraded).

And it's my own fault, twice I'd gone to do the reflect back up and twice wasn't able to finish it. Yup my fault. I own that. Was scheduled to try again Monday night.
If you concur that it's likely the graphics card, and if safe mode is not an option for trying to fix this (either limited since in safe mode, or display still not usable), I'll have to find a way to get tech person I know, to fix it. I did buy a protection plan for this when I got it in October. Hoping that helps with repairs if needed.
First ss is login screen. Second is of my desktop. I know my way enough around computer that if I stand and look down, I can kinda sorta read files in windows explorer, so am copying my more recent ones not on my external drive to that. Crazy hard to see though lol.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am sorry to hear you are having issues again. Since you do not have an image backup do you happen to have a restore point before the issue happened? Have you noticed anything that may have changed such as a new Winsows update?

Let's try in safe mode as follows to see if the problem continues or not.

How to Boot to Safe Mode
https://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dc,
I will read up and attempt safe mode later. I won't have a chance until after 4pm today eastern. Crazy day ahead. If graphics is no better in safe mode, we'll be at a standstill, since it's impossible to see to check/look/do anything.
I do not know if there's a restore point, and yes, windows just did another update, sometime overnight Friday, as I was at my log in screen Sunday AM that I get with reboot. I'll get back to you once I attempt the safe mode reboot. Thank you.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay it sounds like maybe the update caused the problem. Please perform the steps below to provide me more information.

1. Click on Start menu
2. Type in command
3. Right click on Command Prompt in list and select Run as Administrator
4. Copy and Paste the full command into the command console
5. Once it is finished it will create a* SystemDiagnostics* folder on your desktop
6. Compress the folder to a *.zip* file
7. Upload to your reply

@Echo off 
If Not Exist "%userprofile%\desktop\SystemDiagnostics" (
MD "%userprofile%\desktop\SystemDiagnostics"
)
dxdiag /t %userprofile%\desktop\SystemDiagnostics\dxdiag.txt&systeminfo > "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\SystemDiagnostics\systeminfo.txt"&msinfo32 /nfo "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\SystemDiagnostics\msinfo32.nfo"&wevtutil qe system "/q:*[System [(Level=1 or Level=2 or Level=3)]]" /f:text /c:20 /rd:True > "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\SystemDiagnostics\SystemEventlog.txt"&wevtutil qe application "/q:*[System [(Level=1 or Level=2 or Level=3)]]" /f:text /c:20 /rd:True > "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\SystemDiagnostics\ApplicationEventlog.txt"&wmic /output:"%userprofile%\desktop\SystemDiagnostics\Software.txt" product get Name, Version&wmic /namespace:\\root\SecurityCenter2 path AntiVirusProduct get * /value > "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\SystemDiagnostics\Antivirus.txt"&If Exist "%SystemRoot%\minidump\*.dmp" copy %SystemRoot%\minidump\*.dmp "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\SystemDiagnostics"


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Also perform the following:

Right-click on Start icon
Select Windows Powershell (Admin) from the menu
Copy and Paste each of the following commands and press Enter
Copy and paste the contents or upload the restorepoints.txt to your reply

Get-ComputerRestorePoint | out-file c:\restorepoints.txt
notepad c:\restorepoints.txt


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

How to Boot to Safe Mode
https://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/[/QUOTE]

Okay, I came back to get this link, and I see it says for windows 8? Is it the same for windows 10?

The two posts you made after this one, about windows update, I can't do any of that stuff, unless I can see the graphics once it's in safe mode. If that's they case I'll try to do what you said, but what's all the gobbly **** (to my non tech mind lol) starting with @Echo off? I don't understand that?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes it is the same. Let me know how safe mode works.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, I've read very carefully, how to boot in safe made. 
At step 2, it's assuming one can see the screen to : "
*Step Two: Use the Advanced Troubleshooting Tools to Start Safe Mode*
When you get to the advanced troubleshooting tools (whether that's by using the Shift+Restart trick, mashing the F8 key, or using a recovery drive), you'll arrive at a screen that lets you access the troubleshooting tools. Click the "Troubleshoot" button to proceed."
If I get to this and it's all scrambled and unreadable, so I cannot select what's needed to get the safe mode process started, what's my option? I wouldn't be able to see to even pick turn computer off. Would I just hit power button at this point? I just would like to know ahead of time, because it's very possible. 

Thanks again for your time and patience. My brain's getting tired now, so I'll tackle this some more on Wednesday.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Let’s start with trying to boot into safe mode and let me know what happens and then I will provide more instructions.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

dckeks said:


> Let's start with trying to boot into safe mode and let me know what happens and then I will provide more instructions.


I'm not trying to be difficult. Yes, I would like to try and get into safe mode, but before I can do that I need to know what to do if, once I do the shift/restart option, knowing I cannot see/decipher anything on my monitor, to know what to click on etc, if when I do that shift/restart option, what can/do I do if that scenario occurs? I won't be able to select anything, not even 'shut off my computer". 
So I need to know: If this happens would I just hit the power button to turn her back off or will that cause even more damage? If you view the screen shot, you will see what I am seeing on my desktop. You really cannot decipher that distorted fonts. I could figures some things out like some files names since I know what they are and about where on lists, for things like my docs., but that's it. Once I know what to do if the above scenario occurs, I do that safe mode attempt . Likely not until this evening though. Have appts/obligations all afternoon. Thanks again.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you are able to do the shift restart then it should start in Windows Recovery Environment and use the standard video drivers so more then likely you will be able to see the monitor to make the selections.

If for some reason you cannot then you can try force safe mode as follows:

*Force Safe Mode with Power On/Off*

1. Press the *Power On/Off *button to *Start *and *Shut Down* the computer as soon as you see the rotating loading circle
2.Repeat this 2-3 times to stat the *Windows Recovery Environment*.
3. Select *Troubleshoot *> *Advanced options* > *Startup Settings* > *Restart *from the *Choose an Option screen*.
4. After your PC restarts, select one of the following *Safe Mode options* you are instructed to from the *Start Up Settings menu*:

*Safe Mode (4)*
*Safe Mode with Networking (5) *
*Command Prompt (6)*
5. Wait for *Safe Mode* to load.
6. Logon with an *Administrator *account if needed.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Well this is what I tried so far. 
I powered her up to the log on screen. 
Pressed and held the shift key, and selected restart. 
She did her thing. Only instead of bringing up that menu for safe mode, she restarted back to log in. 
Tried same thing again, thinking perhaps I hadn't pressed the shift key enough. 
Restarted to login screen again. 
So I entered my password, and let her log on.
Then, I held down shift key and selected restart from the Start menu.
Alas...she restarted, right back to the log in screen again! 

Should I now try the force safe mode with the power on/off? If that's the case, I see a couple of other things, then I see the blue 4 pain windows icon, then I see that spinning circle. Is that when I hit power to turn her off. I am assuming, I do this 2 times then on third time, don't hit power when I see that spinning circle? It's 10:45. I'm getting pretty tired, so I'll likely not attempt anything more tonight.
Thanks again for your time and patience with my questions/issue.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Make sure to continue holding down the Shift button while clicking on Restart until the troubleshooting menu is shown. Let me know if this works for you.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Seventh try is the charm? I finally have something other than my log in or desk top screen. It's I think, the 'choose an option screen you wanted. Very red but letters are readable, which is an improvement.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, that is what we are looking for. Now follow the steps below and let me know what happens in safe mode.

Select *Troubleshoot *> *Advanced options* > *Startup Settings* > *Restart *from the *Choose an Option screen*.
4. After your PC restarts, select one of the following *Safe Mode options* you are instructed to from the *Start Up Settings menu*:

*Safe Mode (4)*
*Safe Mode with Networking (5)*
*Command Prompt (6)*
5. Wait for *Safe Mode* to load.
6. Logon with an *Administrator *account if needed.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh My. A friend came over, and as I described and showed them what the computer was doing...they said they had the same thing happen (in reference to display issue we've been dealing with this week). She said it turned out to be her monitor! So despite the 'blue screen of death' issue we tried to figure out a month ago, we decided to hook up another monitor to my computer. BAM! Everything displays normally. Tried just the cable, and definitely, it's the monitor. So we still have no clue what caused the initial blue screen graphics driver issue, but we seems this isn't isn't related. 

I have to say thanks so very much again for all your time/help/patience! How can we mark thread solved when we never found the original cause? I'll hold off marking it just yet though....let it go a couple of weeks and see how the computer does.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

That was going to be my next suggestion if safe mode did not work. I am glad that you figured it out. You can leave this open for a while longer if you like and if you do not have any more issues mark Solved. Then if future issues start a new thread. Good luck!


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

. 
We'd still be trying to problem solve if that friend hadn't come by. 
If nothing in the next couple weeks, I'll mark solved. Hopefully no reason to post here with an issue anytime to soon. This has been a long month!


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know. The blue screen came up again, but it didn't stay up long enough to see what the error message was. It then did the auto restart after it gathered info wanted, then said 'diagnosing...', then said repairing...this may take up to an hour, then it went through that cycle again of diagnosing, repair, restart, got to log on screen. I logged on, and she only starts in safe mode, and can't use most of programs or get online. No options for safe mode with networking or anything. So she's now sitting, doing nothing. I've got a replacement computer. I'm hoping square trade will have a look at her to determine hardware vs software/OS issues. If they say it's not hardware, I'm on my own to figure out and fix. Should I start a new thread in that case?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am sorry to hear that. Use your other computer to download the following Sysnative app and then run on the problem computer and upload the file. Let me know if any questions.

Download the Sysnative BSOD Dump + System File Collection App to save to Desktop
https://www.sysnative.com/blogs/download/sysnativebsodcollectionapp-exe

Run the app by Double-click on the downloaded EXE file
This will create the following on your Desktop - SysnativeFileCollectionApp folder + SysnativeFileCollectionApp.zip. 
The app averages ~3 minutes to run on most systems and as long as 10-15 minutes on others.
Windows Explorer should open and highlight the zipped folder
Upload the SysnativeFileCollectionApp.zip to your reply.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

As Soon as I've borrowed another Monitor, I'll get it set up, and do this. I hope to have one in a week if not sooner. Then I'll do this and post details. Assuming I can do this in safe mode on that computer and it will read from a usb flash drive to let me copy/paste this onto it?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds good. Keep me updated.


----------

